# The Hatton watch



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought this last year at a car bootsale, seemed good value for just £5! Working ok, but tricky to wind as the crown is so small between my finger and thumb. Can't find much online about it?





Sorry, the wrong pic came on, this is the right one!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Couldn't find anything in Roland's database but I di come up with this from mikrolisk:



*The Hatton*



Amida *SA **/ *Revox *SA *

Kleinuhren, Uhrenteile; Grenchen und Montreux, Schweiz; registriert am 27.6.1951

*The Hatton*



Andrew *& **Co. *Ltd.

London, England; registriert am 14.8.1951



And looking at the letter A in the mark above the words "The Hatton", I would suggest that Amida is your best bet.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for that, a start on my research. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Seems that Amida The Hatton it is, one similar here, http://www.millsys-watch.co.uk/amida-the-hatton-17-jewel-steel-cased-gents-for-project-or-parts-643-p.asp


----------

